

A self-organizing thousand-robot swarm - digitalcreate
http://www.seas.harvard.edu/news/2014/08/self-organizing-thousand-robot-swarm

======
digitalcreate
Looks like they use a fairly simple edge-detection algorithm to make this
happen. Pretty amazing how complex swarm behavior can emerge out of such basic
instructions.

